# Polish national team looking to add Dickau



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Polish national team looking to add Dickau


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Let Dan play for the Poles...just watch out for the Germans Dan...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Very interesting. And though usually I am against of naturalizing players for national teams, this time I could support it, because Dickau at least has some Polish blood in his veins. Also Poland isnt near being powerhouse of European basketball, so maybe this step could give them at least a bit of competitivness (does such word exist ?).

But when such naturalization crap happens as with Shammond Williams playing for Georgia NT  ... The only tie Shammond had with Georgia was that playing in Orlando Zaza Pachulia was his teammate. Such naturalizations shouldnt be done...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Zalgirinis said:


> But when such naturalization crap happens as with Shammond Williams playing for Georgia NT... The only tie Shammond had with Georgia was that playing in Orlando Zaza Pachulia was his teammate. Such naturalizations shouldnt be done...


I agree...


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm not really surprised, I mean if you are coming from a country that has no players in a proffesional basketball league at all besides you, you are probably going to make the national team. This situation reminds me of the Daniel Santiago case. Horrible NBA player, star on *Puerto Rican* National team.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Minnesota Magician said:


> I'm not really surprised, I mean if you are coming from a country that has no players in a proffesional basketball league at all besides you, you are probably going to make the national team. This situation reminds me of the Daniel Santiago case. Horrible NBA player, star on Cuban National team.


Santiago actually plays for Puerto Rico along with Carlos Arroyo. But hes a Puertorician so he plays for his country. Thats a normal thing, because I would like to represent MY country. But why a player who has no ties with that country would like to play for it? He risks with the injury and he gets very little money if any for playing in NT, so why to risk playing for another country, maybe he could get injured and would miss the club season, for which he gets money so why to do so...


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry I meant to put Puerto Rico. I get my islands mixed up.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Well I dont necessarily agree with the comments about naturalisation that have been made. Although there are definate cases where a player should now be allowed to represent another country (Shammond Williams)... they should be given the chance to represent if they have lived in that country for an extended period of time and they have become a naturalised citizen. I say these things because alot of American Imports have come to play in the Australian National profession competition (NBL) and have decided that they want to live here permanantly (for many reasons...lifestyle, security etc etc). The rules here have players having to play at least 6 or 7 years in Australia before they are allowed to gain citizenship and then play for Australia. Im not sure if any of you remember him...but Bobby Brannen (ex Cincinatti forward) has been playing in the Australian NBL now for four years and has decided that he wants to become a permanant Australian resident and citizen. I think its great that he loves it and he feels like he belongs here. Since he's been out here for a while now...why shouldnt he be allowed to eventually represent his adopted country once his citizenship comes through


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

interesting... but I don't think addition of Dickau would be enough for Poland to qualify to european championship. Israel is imo still a bit stronger, and has more balanced roster... and there is only one spot remaining anyway...


----------



## joSeaN (Nov 17, 2004)

Minnesota Magician said:


> I'm not really surprised, I mean if you are coming from a country that has no players in a proffesional basketball league at all besides you, you are probably going to make the national team. This situation reminds me of the Daniel Santiago case. Horrible NBA player, star on *Puerto Rican* National team.


Born in Texas, from Puertorrican family, moved to the island to play pro since he was 14-15 years old. He played for Bayamon Vaqueros. The same with Ayuso, who was born here, from puertorrican family, moved to NY, then to a foster home in New Mexico. He came to play pro here, NCAA and then European Basketball. Shariff Fajardo is the same case, Rick Apodaca. Eddie Casiano was born in NY, but moved shortly to PR.



How do you dare to call Danny a star in the Puertorrican NT :no: . He is valuable, but not the star. Those are Arroyo, Ayuso and Casiano. And the newcomers Barea, Guillermo Diaz and PJ Ramos


----------

